# Red lump on dwarf Gourami



## RabiedRooster (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi i have a DG which overnight has developed a red protrusion from the corner of its mouth. The tank has been going for 3 months now and everything has been fine. 40% Water changes every week. Not sure if he has just bumped himself and got wounded. It does stick out a bit which cannot be seen from the photos. Also he is acting as usual. No water params as im waiting on new test equipment. Any help will be appreciated.

RR


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Providing your water params are good, he'd probably heal up witout anything. If you wanted to you could treat with an anti-biotic. They sell numerous types at a Petco/Petsmart.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1

Do test your water because less than perfect water is the number one cause of skin problems, and will slow down healing. Other than that just keep an eye on it but if it's just a simple wound it should heal fine. A little salt could also be added to help healing (not too much for your plants).


----------

